# [KERNEL] reemplazo para acpi (cerrado)

## bontakun

buenas comunidad

tasm como lo menciona el título del topic... necesito arreglar y/o reemplazar acpi, el cual está configurado en el kernel

mi problema es q hay un modulo/aplicación llamado kacpi que hace uso completo de la CPU calentandola como un carajo... cosa que me tiene más que preocupado

ya llevo vastante tiempo buscado solución al problema, pero no he encontrado nada que funcione exceptuando el hecho de arrancar sin el soporte para acpi, pero como trabajo en un portatil dicha opción no es de las mejores, entoncs mi consulta es si es que existe alguna aplición o demonio adicional a ACPI que haga su pega.

de ante mano, gracias

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

chequea aca:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795081-start-0.html

aparentemente es el kernel que estas usando

----------

## bontakun

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> chequea aca:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795081-start-0.html
> 
> aparentemente es el kernel que estas usando

 

gracias... de hecho ese hilo también lo abrí yo... pero estube un tiempo sin inet y al final lo perdí... quedará eternamente abierto... pues no si retomarlo o cerrarlo

con respecto a las soluciones que me dan ahí... la actualización no me sirvió de nada... el problema se arrastra des la version 2.6.19, o al menos es o que he leído, y yo tengo el problema desde la 2.6.28, actualmente con la 2.6.31-r6 y me dispongo a configurar la r10

con respecto a la configuración y/o actualización de bios... la maquina en la que trabajo es un vaio... a si q a menos q estos dias hayan puesto un update de un modelo que es de hace 3 años y un poco más, dudo que pueda hacer algo =/

por lo mismo lo que busco es un cambio... ya no quiero jugar mas con acpi (de ser posible) y buscar otras alternativas

gracias igual

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

y deshabilitalo desde el kernel y fijate que pasa...

----------

## the incredible hurd

Comprueba ACPI/Fix common problems. Quizá tengas que repararle los errores ACPI.

¿Con qué versión del kernel te ocurre?, ¿con todas? Si es con todas la única solución a tu problema está en el enlace anterior: reparar la DSDT.

----------

## bontakun

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> y deshabilitalo desde el kernel y fijate que pasa...

 

hoy actualisé a la ultima versión del kernel estable disponible en portage... y estoy monitoreando que pasa... a si q veré si me topo con le problema

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Comprueba ACPI/Fix common problems. Quizá tengas que repararle los errores ACPI.
> 
> ¿Con qué versión del kernel te ocurre?, ¿con todas? Si es con todas la única solución a tu problema está en el enlace anterior: reparar la DSDT.

 

me ha pasado con todas desde la 2.6.28 o al menos en esa me percaté xD

revisando el link por si mi ultima actualización no sirve

gracias, saludos

----------

## bontakun

bueno después de testear un buen rato el lkernel 2.4.31-r10 no he vueto a tener el problema de alsa de t° en la máquina, a si que voy a dar el tema por cerrado...

gracias por las ideas y por el link... pero a cualquier problema lo re abro xD

saludos

----------

